# Beta Blocker Question



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I am scheduled to go off of my beta blockers this week. I have been taking them as needed lately. I have not taken one since Thursday am. Yesterday I didn't try any exercise. This am I did. I feel as though my heart rate was higher than normal. Is this just b/c my body is trying to adjust without meds? Or, do you think I am still hyper? I am 6 1/2 weeks out from my RAI. Any thoughts would be great...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> I am scheduled to go off of my beta blockers this week. I have been taking them as needed lately. I have not taken one since Thursday am. Yesterday I didn't try any exercise. This am I did. I feel as though my heart rate was higher than normal. Is this just b/c my body is trying to adjust without meds? Or, do you think I am still hyper? I am 6 1/2 weeks out from my RAI. Any thoughts would be great...


You could be. Only labs would tell. I had to have RAI 3 times. I think this may be worth a call to the doctor come Monday.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been wearing my heart rate monitor today. It's normal...hmmmmmm. I am thinking that my body is just getting used to being off of the meds and then trying to adjust to more exercise.
We'll see how this week goes. Friday is my lab appt. and the following Monday I go for results. Crossing my fingers and saying prayers!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> I have been wearing my heart rate monitor today. It's normal...hmmmmmm. I am thinking that my body is just getting used to being off of the meds and then trying to adjust to more exercise.
> We'll see how this week goes. Friday is my lab appt. and the following Monday I go for results. Crossing my fingers and saying prayers!


I too am crossing my fingers and saying prayers for our "free spirit" runnergirl!

You have to feel the wind in your face!!


----------

